# Teething spots?



## Layla

HI guys

Coby has had spots on his face for a while now, they keep coming and going, he also gets a few around his nappy area, again they come and go. no wehre else on his body so its not like a rash.

Before i take him to the docs i just wanted to rule out the minor stuff, did any of your little ones get spots while teething?

He has all his teeth apart from the very back ones, i think hes teething for these now, altho it doesnt seem to bother him.

Thanks

x


----------



## shamrockgirl4

when mine were teething they were sore in the nappy area and had really loose poo, 
on face no spots but did have red cheeks


----------



## Layla

Thanks Sham

its got worse since i posted this so im taking him to teh docs just after 4 today. I know coz it comes and goes tho that he will say its a virus. best to get him checked tho

x


----------



## Jo

Jack goes spotty now and again but not with teething i don't think

Best to get him checked hun
as you say Doc will prob say viral and nohing he can do, but best to be safe


----------



## Layla

he wasnt worried about his face, but the spots in his nappy area is a fungal infection so hes been given cream

hopefuly it will clear up now

x


----------



## Jo

aww bless, i hope it clears soon hun


----------



## Lauz_1601

did he say the spots on his face were from Teething ? I was talking about this jsut today with a friend becuase Ella gets them on and off all the time and I put it down to teething. 

She said her son gets them too so it must be a normal thing!

hope the infection clears up poor thing xxxx


----------



## Tilly

Bethanie has a rash on her face recently but it's only since her tooth has been coming through. She does suffer from Eczema but I know it's not that.


----------



## Amanda

Charlie gets loads of spots on his face when he's teething Layla. He was actually sent home from nursery with suspected impetigo when 3 spots joined together on his chin! About 2 days after, I noticed 2 back teeth had appeared from nowhere!

Hope the cream clears Coby's other spots up hun.:hugs:


----------



## shamrockgirl4

glad he sorted hun hope it gets better soon


----------



## Layla

The Doc didnt say what the ones on his face were, but he said he wasnt worried about them, they do come and go and from what you lot have said i think they are probably teething spots.

x


----------

